# Candice Swanepoel - Dolce & Gabbana Fall Winter 2011-2012 show in Milan 27.2.2011 - (x10)



## Kurupt (28 Feb. 2011)

Thanks audrey​


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2011)

:thx: dir für die reizende Candice


----------



## Q (28 Feb. 2011)

Great model :thumbup: THX for sharing!


----------



## koftus89 (17 Okt. 2012)

vielen dank.


----------



## leckerschmecker (26 Okt. 2012)

Candice ist ne Granate!


----------



## Joojoo (5 Nov. 2012)

Kann sich sehen lassen!!


----------

